# who's responsible for paying any tolls used?



## Lyft4uDC

I was just thinking that should someone driving use a toll road, who would pay the tolls?


----------



## ubrad

Here's the response I got from Uber Washington when I asked about tolls:

Toll payments are now automatically added. The gross fare includes tolls. We remove the tolls before calculating Uber’s fee. We then take Uber’s fee. After that, the tolls are added back in, plus any other miscellaneous payments, to get your total payout.
Here's a sample trip with a $25 gross fare with $5 in tolls:
$25 gross - $5 tolls = $20 net fare
$20 net fare - 20% Uber fee ($4) = $16 partner fare payout
$16 + $5 tolls = $21 total partner payout
Also, either the client or driver can choose the route. However, we suggest asking the rider if he/she has a preferred route at the beginning of a trip.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

ubrad said:


> Here's the response I got from Uber Washington when I asked about tolls:
> 
> Toll payments are now automatically added. The gross fare includes tolls. We remove the tolls before calculating Uber's fee. We then take Uber's fee. After that, the tolls are added back in, plus any other miscellaneous payments, to get your total payout.
> Here's a sample trip with a $25 gross fare with $5 in tolls:
> $25 gross - $5 tolls = $20 net fare
> $20 net fare - 20% Uber fee ($4) = $16 partner fare payout
> $16 + $5 tolls = $21 total partner payout
> Also, either the client or driver can choose the route. However, we suggest asking the rider if he/she has a preferred route at the beginning of a trip.


thanks, but im a bit confused. so I would have to payout with cash if I don't have an ezpass and then get reimbursed? or is this going to be similar to uber drivers paying 10/week?


----------



## uberlady

I have only had one trip so far that included tolls. I have an ezpass and check it every week due to my other job that involves toll reimbursement. I noticed in my uber partner invoice on my dashboard that the tolls were missing from my 1 uber trip that included tolls. Uber DID NOT reimburse me for tolls until I emailed them about it. Then they were added to my next week's paycheck. (about 3 weeks later than when tolls incurred.) Fellow uber drivers, check your invoices!

I was under the assumption that the tolls were automatically added to the fares... nope.


----------



## UberSonic

If I remember right from the Driver training, you have to choose the option for a Fare Review at the end of the ride, and select Toll fees. Uber will then email you asking for receipts of the toll charges, and will amend the rider's charge, and correct your payout.


----------



## Farlance

Hey guys.

For most trips, tolls are already included in your fares. We calculate the fare, subtract the tolls, take our 20% out, and then re-add the tolls wholesale in order to make sure you're fully reimbursed for them. However, I have had a few slip through the cracks and not have the tolls added. In that case, let us know (by email, of course), and get the jump on things by providing a receipt for your tolls, just in case. In most cases, we in the deep dark underbelly of driver tickets will go ahead and just look up your route, and find out for ourselves if you would've gotten tolls and how much by giving your route a good once or twice-over, but just in case, that receipt is good to have!


----------



## Lyft4uDC

not sure how unique the dc area is, but we have these tolled lanes on the beltway that rates vary throughout the day. these tolls are collected using the ezpass and never cash. So theoretically speaking...if I were to have an ezpass and rider requests to use these lanes..how do I go about that?


----------



## UberSonic

Lyft4uDC said:


> not sure how unique the dc area is, but we have these tolled lanes on the beltway that rates vary throughout the day. these tolls are collected using the ezpass and never cash. So theoretically speaking...if I were to have an ezpass and rider requests to use these lanes..how do I go about that?


Are you able to review your toll history online? Get a screenshot of the charge and a timestamp showing it was during the ride?


----------



## Farlance

I can't say for sure if DC is doing anything differently (I'm a west coast guy), but for our drivers, if they're not calculated automatically into the fare, just send us the invoice for your EZPass along with the trip ID; The EZPass invoice usually has timestamps we can cross reference with the trip.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

UberSonic said:


> Are you able to review your toll history online? Get a screenshot of the charge and a timestamp showing it was during the ride?


actually im just starting and I figured id ask the forums first before running into issues. I like to have peace of mind and not make it hard on either party. best be prepared as best as one can be ya know?


----------



## Crownan

I guess I'm the only one that expects tolls to be a cost of doing business. I know in some cities, tolls are unavoidable. But in my city they are totally avoidable. So I take toll routes knowing it's the fastest route and the best customer experience. I have yet to receive any kind of reimbursement for this. You are an independent contractor, and you basically run your own business. Tolls are a cost of doing business in this industry. If you can get Uber to pay those tolls you are a superstar. Otherwise, eat it. Customers expect it, you should do it.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

Crownan said:


> I guess I'm the only one that expects tolls to be a cost of doing business. I know in some cities, tolls are unavoidable. But in my city they are totally avoidable. So I take toll routes knowing it's the fastest route and the best customer experience. I have yet to receive any kind of reimbursement for this. You are an independent contractor, and you basically run your own business. Tolls are a cost of doing business in this industry. If you can get Uber to pay those tolls you are a superstar. Otherwise, eat it. Customers expect it, you should do it.


true however in some cities tolls can be greater than the fare itself if you take it to save time.


----------



## mp775

Crownan said:


> If you can get Uber to pay those tolls you are a superstar. Otherwise, eat it. Customers expect it, you should do it.


Uber doesn't pay the toll; the rider does. If we were a transit system providing rides for a flat rate, tolls would be a cost of doing business, but as an on-demand service providing individual rides, tolls are a pass-through.

I've had five rides with tolls. Four were automatically added, and one (which was incurred outside the Uber service area) I had to send an e-mail.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

I will ask the rider before taking the toll road. If they want to pay, we take the toll road, if not, we go another way.



Crownan said:


> I guess I'm the only one that expects tolls to be a cost of doing business. I know in some cities, tolls are unavoidable. But in my city they are totally avoidable. So I take toll routes knowing it's the fastest route and the best customer experience. I have yet to receive any kind of reimbursement for this. You are an independent contractor, and you basically run your own business. Tolls are a cost of doing business in this industry. If you can get Uber to pay those tolls you are a superstar. Otherwise, eat it. Customers expect it, you should do it.


The UberX margins are way too thin to expect the driver to eat the toll.

I would say that the app seems to catch the toll a lot of the time. Unfortunately, I have at least two occasions where the app added a toll when I did NOT use the toll road, but merely crossed it. In cases where I have had to ask Uber to add a missing toll, they have never asked me for any proof. Around here there are no receipts since it is totally electronic now. Out toll system is not that quick in posting individual tolls either.


----------



## Crownan

Oh I see where the problem is. I have e-mailed Uber Orlando several times regarding tolls and they just say "We're working on it!" and never reimburse me. I guess I have to wait until they figure out how to do it automatically. Because, not once, have they reimbursed me for tolls yet. If you drive in Orlando you know the 408 is something pax insist you use.

Lyft, on the other hand, will accept my printout from E-Pass with my trips highlighted and will reimburse me monthly. Or weekly I guess, but I plan to do it only monthly.


----------



## TomNashville

Crownan said:


> I guess I'm the only one that expects tolls to be a cost of doing business. I know in some cities, tolls are unavoidable. But in my city they are totally avoidable. So I take toll routes knowing it's the fastest route and the best customer experience. I have yet to receive any kind of reimbursement for this. You are an independent contractor, and you basically run your own business. Tolls are a cost of doing business in this industry. If you can get Uber to pay those tolls you are a superstar. Otherwise, eat it. Customers expect it, you should do it.


For your customers to expect you to eat a $5 to $15 toll is outrageous (try going over a bridge in the CA Bay Area), if using a taxi or Uber would get you out of tolls, you would see a crap load of hails right before bridges!


----------



## veikveik

I am in DC and I have yet to use HOT Lanes or Dulles Toll Road to get someone to a destination.
But you have access to EZPass, with detailed logs, time, plates, etc


----------



## Lyft4uDC

veikveik said:


> I am in DC and I have yet to use HOT Lanes or Dulles Toll Road to get someone to a destination.
> But you have access to EZPass, with detailed logs, time, plates, etc


im mostly in the burbs of VA and mostly focus there, not DC.

but heres a question for you uber folks driving ppl out of dc after 4pm and use 66: how do you explain it to VSP that you're not violating hov if your passanger is in the back?


----------



## veikveik

Lyft4uDC said:


> im mostly in the burbs of VA and mostly focus there, not DC.
> 
> but heres a question for you uber folks driving ppl out of dc after 4pm and use 66: how do you explain it to VSP that you're not violating hov if your passanger is in the back?


you have two people in your car, who cares where they sit?

I have been doing HOV commute slugging on 66 for 10 years, never had a problem.


----------



## TomNashville

Lyft4uDC said:


> im mostly in the burbs of VA and mostly focus there, not DC.
> 
> but heres a question for you uber folks driving ppl out of dc after 4pm and use 66: how do you explain it to VSP that you're not violating hov if your passanger is in the back?


It would be no different if you were transporting a child in an infant seat, they have to ride in the back.


----------



## GentleBenTX

Be aware that Uber does not always reimburse tolls automatically! I have been driving for a year with Uber and 3 months into it, I noticed tolls on my toll tag account that I was not getting reimbursed for by Uber! When I went back to calculate all missing tolls since I started, it was more than $100 in tolls not reimbursed in less than 3 months! I had to fight Uber over it, but they were finally paid. I have since did the accounting work to find missing tolls and request reimbursements. Most time they are paid without issue. However, I have been fighting all day today for a $3.75 toll that was billed by a toll authority, TEXpress that is not my toll tag provider, NTTA. Therefore, it is days before I get billed on my toll tag account. So, it does not fall in the Uber 48 hour window rule for reimbursement. This is out of my control. I waste countless of unnecessary hours chasing these tolls. This is totally unproductive! Because of this, I have polled several drivers to find out they had no idea they were not getting reimbursed for all tolls incurred while on trips. If this continues, do I hear a class action law suit coming?


----------

